# GIAC vs. Unitronic



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

This will be the first car I chip so i dont know very much about either company, just wondering (based on your experiences) which one you would choose. Now i contacted a local GIAC dealer and they want 469$CAD for the chip and 69$CAD for install.. this includes the 91/93 octane only, no flashloader, no stock mode, etc. Now i also contacted unitronic and their chip is supposed to be released in two weeks from today's date, price range is set between 400-450$CAD. So both of them being more or less the same price it comes down to quality. Basically im looking for opinions from those of you who have ever purchased a GIAC or Unitronic product (reliability, gains, etc).. Not trying to bash one company vs the other, just trying to get some feedback.
Thanks


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (Giuliano1711)*

Well the GIAC doesn't require that the chip be removed from the car to be reprogrammed. That makes it less detectable.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (dumbassmozart)*

[edit] I got confused with In-Motion - sincere apologies to Unitronic.


_Modified by the.ronin at 3:21 PM 6-14-2007_


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_Please.
Next can we compare a Ferrari to a Yugo?

This migh tsound noobish, but, which one would be the ferrari?


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_Please.
Next can we compare a Ferrari to a Yugo?

That comment makes no sense. GIAC is a good reliable chip and i'm sure Uni will also be as aggressive and reliable. Lets all wait and see. Mike from Uni had similargains then GIAC.
Oh and a YUGO is far more reliable then a Ferrariplus i have seen some run 12s.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (chewy'sjetta)*

Ok I just want to make sure I am not confusing anything here ... Unitronic is that company that advertises on eBay and has you REMOVE the chip and send to them, right??
We're comparing this company to GIAC??


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_Ok I just want to make sure I am not confusing anything here ... Unitronic is that company that advertises on eBay and has you REMOVE the chip and send to them, right??
We're comparing this company to GIAC??

no!!!!







that's inmotion tuning >>> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1
unitronic is the one working with VAG's turbo bunny >>> http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
no!!!!







that's inmotion tuning >>> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1
unitronic is the one working with VAG's turbo bunny >>> http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/

Thanks King ... post edited.
Again, my sincere apologies to Unitronic.


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

Not sure if its just me but i find 600$ a little expensive for a chip (price includes installation and sales tax)


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Giuliano1711)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giuliano1711* »_Not sure if its just me but i find 600$ a little expensive for a chip (price includes installation and sales tax)

installation and sales tax is $200...?


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

you are mixing Canadian, and U.S currencies
i would go with GIAC, because my shop carries, although Sean, in Deerfield IL is closer to me than Dubwerkz, in Libertyville IL
Unitronic *TWO WEEKS* are about to stretch for over 6 months of promises, made me somewhat frustrated, i give them props that they actually doing something however, if they were considerable enough, they should have gave us their progress report at least, giving us some updates, such is so and so got into an accident and we will not be able to work on software etc, etc, i know it must be hard to do, since personally i have no experience in this field, but they have been in business long enough to be a reputable company, their product might be good, but they let 2.5 community down, by no sticking to their word
Yev


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (Giuliano1711)*

I would be hesitant to pay that high a premium for the GIAC chip from your local installer. Given what American shops are charging, if the a Canadian shop wants to charge more they should be honest and call it a higher installation charge, rather than inflating the price of the chip programming itself. Given that the MSRP for the GIAC chip is US$395, the equivalent Canadian price is about $415. If your local GIAC shop wants to charge more, then fine, be honest about charging a higher installation price, but don't take advantage of the exchange to inflate the price far beyond MSRP. Really, for the price they are charging, you should just about be able to pay for the 91/93 oct. program as well as a stock program.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (Froster)*

how much is an installation fee anyways? cant be that much right? aren't they just connecting your car to a computer and pressing a few buttons?


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (Giuliano1711)*

GIAC hands down.
They have been making the best software around for years. Unitronic is one of those no-name tuners IMO.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

hmm Absolute in Durham is NC's GIAC dealer. When i have the money (just bought tires, have to pay a speeding ticket) i'll get this.
Well probably after i get the motor mount insert, H&R swaybar, and Bilstein shocks.
Maybe before!
we'll see.


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

Well for me the stock programming isnt necessary because i have a local dealer who will take in modified cars.. In any case, rather than paying MSRP of 395$US, the shop is charging 469$CAD+69$CAD installation + sales tax.. I guess its time to start saving


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Giuliano1711)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giuliano1711* »_Well for me the stock programming isnt necessary because i have a local dealer who will take in modified cars.. In any case, rather than paying MSRP of 395$US, the shop is charging 469$CAD+69$CAD installation + sales tax.. I guess its time to start saving









I would not get chipped without being able to go back to stock (or a setting that is virtually stock), regardless of the dealer. First, I would want the option of a much less agressive program for long trips, etc. and in case of poor fuel as a fall-back.


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_
I would not get chipped without being able to go back to stock (or a setting that is virtually stock), regardless of the dealer. First, I would want the option of a much less agressive program for long trips, etc. and in case of poor fuel as a fall-back. 

Flashloader is another 169$CAD+tax and stock software another 69$CAD+tax.. All in all this chip upgrade would cost me just under 900$CAD installed with flashloader and stock software.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

I just want to be sure about it....
dealer will be able to detect the chip + program when the car is in for service, right?


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_GIAC hands down.
They have been making the best software around for years. Unitronic is one of those no-name tuners IMO.

your opinion obviously shows how little experince you have.
GIAC is a great tuner, and i know uni is also.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

Unitronic allow program switching via cruise control right?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (dumbassmozart)*

I know GIAC is a better know tuner and I also know that Unitronic has been around too, so I guess both companies are ok.
The problem I have with unitronic is that they said they would have a chip ready in two weeks, 6 months later, we get no update, no "we are having a problem, but will keep you updtated", anything, you know, just keep us in the loop. We where all asking and they just disappeared, this bothers me a little, so I think I am going to take the GIAC route, but this is because of this, not because one company is good and another bad. Another thing is that Unitronic is still working on their chip.
There are also some people here with the Inmotion chip, they where happy with it.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_Unitronic is one of those no-name tuners IMO.

No, not really. They're not very common, but they are one of the better chip tuners.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

unitronic....yeah...
can we all remember the VAG turbo project?
that explains it all right there. sorry, but I, and many others, lost all respect for that company during that fiasco.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_unitronic....yeah...
can we all remember the VAG turbo project?
that explains it all right there. sorry, but I, and many others, lost all respect for that company during that fiasco.

Bingo. As soon as they put the 2.5 turbo project on the shelf so they could take care of other "more important" projects, they lost my business. GIAC or APR will get my $ once I'm ready.


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (Giuliano1711)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giuliano1711* »_
Flashloader is another 169$CAD+tax and stock software another 69$CAD+tax.. All in all this chip upgrade would cost me just under 900$CAD installed with flashloader and stock software.
















Ya quite steep


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

$900CAD for those?! Man...that's kinda too much.


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

In my case, I wouldnt need a flashloader or stock mode since I have a local dealer who will service modded dubs, and either way I always run 91 or 93 octane.. so i guess id be looking at 600$ installed which isnt bad considered the gains.


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I know GIAC is a better know tuner and I also know that Unitronic has been around too, so I guess both companies are ok.
The problem I have with unitronic is that they said they would have a chip ready in two weeks, 6 months later, we get no update, no "we are having a problem, but will keep you updtated", anything, you know, just keep us in the loop. We where all asking and they just disappeared, this bothers me a little, so I think I am going to take the GIAC route, but this is because of this, not because one company is good and another bad. Another thing is that Unitronic is still working on their chip.
There are also some people here with the Inmotion chip, they where happy with it.


+1000000


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I know GIAC is a better know tuner and I also know that Unitronic has been around too, so I guess both companies are ok.
The problem I have with unitronic is that they said they would have a chip ready in two weeks, 6 months later, we get no update, no "we are having a problem, but will keep you updtated", anything, you know, just keep us in the loop. We where all asking and they just disappeared, this bothers me a little, so I think I am going to take the GIAC route, but this is because of this, not because one company is good and another bad. Another thing is that Unitronic is still working on their chip.
There are also some people here with the Inmotion chip, they where happy with it.


Typical Vortex bull sh1111t. It took GIAC just as long to come out with a chip. I guess they were smarter because they didn't lead anyone on. That makes for a better product right? It's stupid for any company to post product developement on this sight period...
Everytime someone does, and there finish dates are pushed. They always have people come on here diiscrediting the exact vendors that work hard to give us what we want. Look at all the companies with the CAIs, same issues. Not ready when expected must be a bad comany or a bunch of liars.
They constantly have people like you bugging them and emailing constantly asking when and how much. So they come up with a guess when they should actually just ignore until they are ready to release. These guys have no time to sit on the internet and read car forums. chip tunning takes time and with complicated ecus it takes more time then expected.
Also uni is working on there chip, but i guarentee that GIAC is also working on upgrades. both companies will come out later with new versions and offer free flashes through the dealers (dealers will charge labor).
Better known doesn't always mean better outcome. I do not work for either companies, but i do know how much damage these forums have caused other tuners.


_Modified by chewy'sjetta at 3:25 AM 6-24-2007_


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_
Typical Vortex bull sh1111t. It took GIAC just as long to come out with a chip. I guess they were smarter because they didn't lead anyone on. That makes for a better product right? It's stupid for any company to post product developement on this sight period...
Everytime someone does, and there finish dates are pushed. They always have people come on here diiscrediting the exact vendors that work hard to give us what we want. Look at all the companies with the CAIs, same issues. Not ready when expected must be a bad comany or a bunch of liars.
They constantly have people like you bugging them and emailing constantly asking when and how much. So they come up with a guess when they should actually just ignore until they are ready to release. These guys have no time to sit on the internet and read car forums. chip tunning takes time and with complicated ecus it takes more time then expected.
Also uni is working on there chip, but i guarentee that GIAC is also working on upgrades. both companies will come out later with new versions and offer free flashes through the dealers (dealers will charge labor).
Better known doesn't always mean better outcome. I do not work for either companies, but i do know how much damage these forums have caused other tuners.

_Modified by chewy'sjetta at 3:25 AM 6-24-2007_

Bingo
but Unitronic still hasn't released the chip


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: GIAC vs. Unitronic (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_....Everytime someone does, and there finish dates are pushed. They always have people come on here diiscrediting the exact vendors that work hard to give us what we want. Look at all the companies with the CAIs, same issues. Not ready when expected must be a bad comany or a bunch of liars.
...


I wouldn't be quite so quick to let a company of so easy for early posting on V'tex. It brings to mind practices of the software industry... generate interest in vaporware to "sieze" the market when your product isn't ready (most commonly practiced by M'soft, imo.)
Maybe it's what's happening here... maybe not... I truelly don't know but people do get fed up with being manipulated like that so it's really best not to be too quick with release of information on products still in development, if for no other reason than to avoid the stigma that comes along with it.


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

You can't compare small tunning companies with huge corporations like microsoft.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

I understand where you are coming from, BUT the big problem I have with Unitronic is that they disapearred, I can understand things not working as expected and having delays, but just like they had time to post that they where developing it they should have taken the time to say, we hit a problem and we are going to work on it, so this will delay the release.
Comunication is all I wanted.
Didnt Unitronic say they where going to take another two weeks about two weeks ago? Any news?
Again, in my post you will not find that I am saying that Unitronic has a bad product or is a bad company.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

Yes you can... but I wasn't, at any rate.


_Modified by BuddyWh at 9:04 AM 6-25-2007_


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I understand where you are coming from, BUT the big problem I have with Unitronic is that they disapearred, I can understand things not working as expected and having delays, but just like they had time to post that they where developing it they should have taken the time to say, we hit a problem and we are going to work on it, so this will delay the release.
Comunication is all I wanted.
Didnt Unitronic say they where going to take another two weeks about two weeks ago? Any news?
Again, in my post you will not find that I am saying that Unitronic has a bad product or is a bad company.


OK well then GIAC not communicating at all doesn't bother you?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

What are you talking about GIAC not comunicating? they put their chip on here when it was ready with dynos and everything. I think they have responded here as well as I have sent emails that they reply quickly and fully.


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

The only thing turning me off is the inflated price here in Canada. 475$+taxes plus 70$installation .. and thats just for 91/93oct program, nothing more.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (Giuliano1711)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giuliano1711* »_The only thing turning me off is the inflated price here in Canada. 475$+taxes plus 70$installation .. and thats just for 91/93oct program, nothing more.

You get what you pay for. GIAC puts more R&D into this stuff than anyone. They tune Audi, VW, Porsche, Bentley and more. 
It's worth it because you're getting the best product possible.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: (Giuliano1711)*

Im from Canada as well. Yes, the price is a bit too pricey, considering some more $ if you're going to get the handheld switcher $ + stock program. 
If I am going to chip my car, I def. need the switcher and the stock program as my dealer (same as most dealers) doesn't like modded cars.




_Modified by ahson at 10:16 PM 6-26-2007_


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_
You get what you pay for. GIAC puts more R&D into this stuff than anyone. They tune Audi, VW, Porsche, Bentley and more. 
It's worth it because you're getting the best product possible.

That must be why you get 5 more versions down the road.


----------

